
GitHub blocked in Russia - turar
https://twitter.com/roscomnadzor/status/539715198891073537
======
drdaeman
Related/duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8686847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8686847)

